# Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig



## allroundangler93 (16. Mai 2012)

Welche Rute sollte man zum Fischen mit dem Texas- und Carolina-Rig benutzen? Sollte man eine Drop-Shot-Rute nehmen, oder eine ganz normale Spinnrute oder etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## ein Angler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*

Hi
Eine Spinnrute ist da besser geeignet.
Andreas


----------



## allroundangler93 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*

Und was für ein Wurfgewicht/ Tragkraft sollte sie haben?


----------



## schwimmreifen (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*

Am besten eine relativ harte/Straffe Spinnrute mit WG von 10-40g, je nach Gusto.


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



allroundangler93 schrieb:


> Und was für ein Wurfgewicht/ Tragkraft sollte sie haben?


Abhängig davon was Du sfischen willst. Eine Jegrute ist schon das passende Teil dafür.


----------



## -GT- (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> Am besten eine relativ harte/Straffe Spinnrute mit WG von 10-40g, je nach Gusto.



Ja, vorrausgesetzt du angelst bei starker Strömung und musst mit Wallern rechnen......

Eine feine, straffe Rute ( Wobei das Taper gerde beim riggen nach persönlicher Vorliebe gewählt werden sollte, ich mag es spitzenbetont und straff ) mit ca. 3-20g WG ist vollkommen ausreichend für´s Stillwasser. Dann entscheidet sich je nachdem ob Boot oder Ufer noch die Länge, ich fische übrigens in beiden Fällen eine 1,80m lange Rute und komme auch vom Ufer auf vernünftige Wurfweiten....
10-40g ist jedenfalls stark übertrieben, da wirst du keinen Biss mitkriegen, außer eben wie gesagt falls für Fließwasser erforderlich. Ansonsten gehts bei mir bei 3g Bullets los und endet bei 7g für´s Stillwasser und Tiefen bis 6 Metern. 
Trailer sind entsprechend No-action´s, Pin-Tail´s, Worm´s, usw...von 5-15cm. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## pfefferladen (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*

Ich verwende diese Rute. #6

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Pezon-Michel-Gunki-Kaze_1621.html


----------



## allroundangler93 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



-GT- schrieb:


> Ja, vorrausgesetzt du angelst bei starker Strömung und musst mit Wallern rechnen......
> 
> Eine feine, straffe Rute ( Wobei das Taper gerde beim riggen nach persönlicher Vorliebe gewählt werden sollte, ich mag es spitzenbetont und straff ) mit ca. 3-20g WG ist vollkommen ausreichend für´s Stillwasser. Dann entscheidet sich je nachdem ob Boot oder Ufer noch die Länge, ich fische übrigens in beiden Fällen eine 1,80m lange Rute und komme auch vom Ufer auf vernünftige Wurfweiten....
> 10-40g ist jedenfalls stark übertrieben, da wirst du keinen Biss mitkriegen, außer eben wie gesagt falls für Fließwasser erforderlich. Ansonsten gehts bei mir bei 3g Bullets los und endet bei 7g für´s Stillwasser und Tiefen bis 6 Metern.
> ...


Wie viel Gramm (Blei) sollte ich im Fließwasser benutzen? Und an einem großen See, der bis zu 20m tief ist?


----------



## DaTamer83 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Ich verwende diese Rute. #6
> 
> http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Pezon-Michel-Gunki-Kaze_1621.html



#6 feiner Stock. Haben 2 Kollegen von mir. 
Das Geld auf jedenfall Wert. 
Mfg Tamer


----------



## -GT- (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



allroundangler93 schrieb:


> Wie viel Gramm (Blei) sollte ich im Fließwasser benutzen? Und an einem großen See, der bis zu 20m tief ist?



Bei stärkerer Strömung musst du immer sehen das du guten Kontakt mit dem Blei hälst. Eine direkte Daumenregel wüsste ich nun nicht, dann aber wirklich lieber etwas schwerer als zu leicht. Und dann würde auch eine entsprechend stärkere Rute in Frage kommen. Sinnvoll wäre, wenn du dir ein paar Bullet´s testweise bestellst und schaust, womit du gut klarkommst. Zum testen kannst du ja eine bereits vorhandene Rute nehmen und etwas zweckentfremden. Ich behaupte mal das beläuft sich sicher auf 20g Bullets. 
In so einem tiefen See ist das ebenfalls eine gute Frage, da habe ich bisher selbst keine Erfahrung, wir haben hier höchstens 6 Meter. Ich behaupte mal aus dem Bauch heraus das du etwas schwerer fischen müsstest bei so einer Tiefe, also ab 10-14g aufwärts schätze ich. 
Im Fluss vom Ufer wäre natürlich eine längere Rute angebracht, auf dem See vom Boot aus macht ein kürzerer Stecken Sinn, dementsprechend macht es vielleicht Sinn sich 2 Combos zuzulegen. Willst du in beiden Fällen vom Ufer aus angeln dürfte sich das benötigte WG entsprechend auf rund 10-40g belaufen um das gewünschte Spektrum abzudecken. Vielleicht kommt eine Skeletor für dich in Frage, ich meine da gibt es Eine in ca. 2,70m mit ungefähr dem WG, die wird desöfteren empfohlen und eignet sich soweit ich informiert bin auch gut für Rigs, vor Allem aber für´s jiggen. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## matscher83 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



-GT- schrieb:


> Ja, vorrausgesetzt du angelst bei starker Strömung und musst mit Wallern rechnen......
> 
> Eine feine, straffe Rute ( Wobei das Taper gerde beim riggen nach persönlicher Vorliebe gewählt werden sollte, ich mag es spitzenbetont und straff ) mit ca. 3-20g WG ist vollkommen ausreichend für´s Stillwasser. Dann entscheidet sich je nachdem ob Boot oder Ufer noch die Länge, ich fische übrigens in beiden Fällen eine 1,80m lange Rute und komme auch vom Ufer auf vernünftige Wurfweiten....
> 10-40g ist jedenfalls stark übertrieben, da wirst du keinen Biss mitkriegen, außer eben wie gesagt falls für Fließwasser erforderlich. Ansonsten gehts bei mir bei 3g Bullets los und endet bei 7g für´s Stillwasser und Tiefen bis 6 Metern.
> ...



also wäre da ne drop shot rute 5-35wg u weicher spitze total fehl am platze oder???? weil straff is di net sondern eher weich würde ik sagen...weil ik fürs CR-TR fischen mir ne 2,10 spinnrute mit 10-30 wg ausgewählt habe#t


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*

http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/3868_3870/p_name/Cormoran_K_Don_Texas___Carolina_Spin_2_35m_7_42g

Vielleicht so eine?


----------



## Franky (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*

http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/...Spin_25_Laenge_2_70m_WG_5_25_g_2682_270/37367

Die hier kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.. Sensible Spitze, nicht weich - kein steifes Rückgrat und dennoch orrnlich Kraft, leicht und ein unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis!!!!
Hat mir sowohl mit Carolina als auch Texas-Rig schon viel Spaß gemacht - und normales "Faulenzen" und Rumtwistern ist auch drin


----------



## -GT- (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



matscher83 schrieb:


> also wäre da ne drop shot rute 5-35wg u weicher spitze total fehl am platze oder???? weil straff is di net sondern eher weich würde ik sagen...weil ik fürs CR-TR fischen mir ne 2,10 spinnrute mit 10-30 wg ausgewählt habe#t



Eher ja, ich hab´s selber mal mit einer DAM Calyber Dropshot probiert. Bisse kriegt man eben wegen der Weichheit der Rute sehr sehr spät mit und wenn dann hängen die Fische tief gehakt weil sie den Köder voll wegschlürfen können, ohne das man es mitkriegt. Seitdem nie wieder weiche Ruten zum Riggen. Mittlerweile hab ich für´s Barschriggen eine Selbstgebaute. Spitzenaktion, ordentlich fast und für den dünnen Blank viel Power im Rücken. Über die Spitze ist aber Alles zu merken.


----------



## matscher83 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



-GT- schrieb:


> Eher ja, ich hab´s selber mal mit einer DAM Calyber Dropshot probiert. Bisse kriegt man eben wegen der Weichheit der Rute sehr sehr spät mit und wenn dann hängen die Fische tief gehakt weil sie den Köder voll wegschlürfen können, ohne das man es mitkriegt. Seitdem nie wieder weiche Ruten zum Riggen. Mittlerweile hab ich für´s Barschriggen eine Selbstgebaute. Spitzenaktion, ordentlich fast und für den dünnen Blank viel Power im Rücken. Über die Spitze ist aber Alles zu merken.



danke für die antwort(en)|supergrina ik muss mi sowieso erstmal richtig einfuchsen mit CR u TR- angeln:g


----------



## TS33 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*

falls jemand nochn texas´n carolina stock sucht.
hab hier noch eine ungefischte Jackson stl pro texas´n carolina rumstehn.


----------



## matscher83 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*

hat jemand denn noch paar tips zur köderführung und/oder köderwahl????|supergri mfg matscher


----------



## allroundangler93 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*

Wie sieht es mit dieser Rute aus?
http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/N...html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=organic


----------



## TS33 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



matscher83 schrieb:


> hat jemand denn noch paar tips zur köderführung und/oder köderwahl????|supergri mfg matscher


 
kann da ganze KEITECH Sortiment empfehlen, vorallem die Fat Swing Impact in 2´8°!!!
Ansonsten gibts tausende mögliche Köder...
Auch mit den Helgies hatte ich gute Fangerfolge.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



matscher83 schrieb:


> hat jemand denn noch paar tips zur köderführung und/oder köderwahl????|supergri mfg matscher



Zur Köderführung generellEN Führungsstil gibt es nicht,Texas- und Carolinarig lassen sich sehr vielseitig und abwechslungsreich führen.

Mal als grobe Orientierung:
http://www.drop-shot.de/finesse-rigs-mainmenu-37/angeltechnik-mainmenu-38/57-fhrung-der-finesse-rigs


----------



## TS33 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rute fürs Carolina- und Texas-Rig*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Zur Köderführung generellEN Führungsstil gibt es nicht,Texas- und Carolinarig lassen sich sehr vielseitig und abwechslungsreich führen.
> 
> Mal als grobe Orientierung:
> http://www.drop-shot.de/finesse-rigs-mainmenu-37/angeltechnik-mainmenu-38/57-fhrung-der-finesse-rigs


 
Genau das denke ich auch. Einfach mal ans Wasser, wo du Stellen kennst und weißt, dass da immer was geht und dann rumprobieren. Aber immer die langen Absinkphasen beachten!


----------

